# cheese



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Are there a good selection of chesses available in spain?I like most blue vain chesses good hard cheeses and soft cheeses from france.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Are a good selection of chesses available in spain?I like most blue vain chesses good hard cheeses and soft cheeses from france.


Yes there are Paul - you will find a lot of imported cheeses as well as an excellent variety of Spanish cheeses from soft to hard, cow's milk, goat's milk, sheep's milk or the "mezcla" of all three - so somethign to suit all tastes. The large supermarkets have deli counters with excellent selections and if you're lucky in some areas they have wonderful deli/specialist gourmet shops. Yum!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Are there a good selection of chesses available in spain?I like most blue vain chesses good hard cheeses and soft cheeses from france.



I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that Spanish cheese is horrible!!!!!!!!!! I actually get my OH to bring it back from the UK!!! 

That said, shops lioke carrefour and mercadona do have a selection of blue cheeses, french brie, gouda etc... But as imports, they're not cheap!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't found a spanish cheese yet that I like to put on a sandwich. Nice ones to do with crusty bread tho'!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You want to try a nice "curado" or "viejo" cheese - a slightly different taste, but a good compromise on a nice strong, mature hard cheese. Nice with a bit of pickle!! Garcia Vaquero or Gran Capitan - very nice but verging on a little pricy.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> You want to try a nice "curado" or "viejo" cheese - a slightly different taste, but a good compromise on a nice strong, mature hard cheese. Nice with a bit of pickle!! Garcia Vaquero or Gran Capitan - very nice but verging on a little pricy.


Cheese is my downfall . That is something I can't give up when dieting. Not so bad in the UK coz you can buy half fat cheeses...lol.

How am ya babs.( bit of brummie sneakin in there...lol) Settling back into normality??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> You want to try a nice "curado" or "viejo" cheese - a slightly different taste, but a good compromise on a nice strong, mature hard cheese. Nice with a bit of pickle!! Garcia Vaquero or Gran Capitan - very nice but verging on a little pricy.



I dunno what cheeses I've bought in the past - most of em I think! That stuff with the black rind on it is gross, the softer stuff is too rubbery, then theres that stuff that has an almost paste-like, slimey consistancy YUK!!!! The mild stuff has no taste and the strong stuff tastes seriously like smelly feet!!

I usually buy Brie and gouda here and my OH brings danish blue, mature cheddar and medium fo the kids from Sainsburys!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> the strong stuff tastes seriously like smelly feet!!


You make a habit of putting smelly feet in your mouth Jo?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Cheese*

I confess, I too am a cheese junkie. It has often been commented on in my family that if cheese and tomato didn't exist then I would have long faded away.

And I used to think that Spain didn't have any good cheese, but we are wrong! There are loads of yummy cheeses out there. It just so happens there are loads if tasteless rubbery crap too!
As Tallulah says _*curado*_ has more taste. There is also_ semi curado_.
*Cabrales* is a blue cheese that will blow your head off, and I don't recommend it.
I enjoy _*Idiazabal, Mahon, Manchego curado*_, among others. It's not cheap however.
To buy, I have just discovered Alcampo has a really big selection, imported and national, and some ecologically sound cheeses. Alcampo has quite a few ecological products on sale by the way. If there's not too much of a queue you could always ask to try a bit.
"¿Lo puedo probar?"


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am another cheese FANATIC but have to say that I have been badly disappointed over many years by Spanish cheese. Most of the ones I eat are hideously expensive - I am still recovering from a "treat" for myself in a Madrid cheese-shop. 

The rest ......fit only for my nightly pizza 4 quesos.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

My partner(vanessa) was thinking of starting a outlet for good cheeses when we move out in october.Your comments are very intresting,as on previous trips to spain we have been unable to find a good selection.She would like your thoughts please.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, it should be near El Corte Inglés in Los Boliches please. It should also sell cortado and agua con gas.

Seriously, I'd be happy to hear more about your plans.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I think chedder is a very underestimated cheese on the world forum!!! Alan Sugar reprimanded one team as they were trying to sell chedder in France?!?! But, why not??? I can't find a better one for a sandwich. I know they don't eat sandwiches like we do but I know a german friend who really liked it and was surprised that he enjoyed it??!!

Bring out the chedder:sing:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Cheddar - the food of the Gods


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually theres an English Butcher in Fuengirola who sells English Cheddar, in fact he sells all manner of cheeses as well as meat etc and it is absolutely spot on!!! Whenever I go to Fuengirola (iceland to get my Fabric conditioner) I always buy some cheese and beefburgers... and his homemade sausages...!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> I think chedder is a very underestimated cheese on the world forum!!! Alan Sugar reprimanded one team as they were trying to sell chedder in France?!?! But, why not??? I can't find a better one for a sandwich. I know they don't eat sandwiches like we do but I know a german friend who really liked it and was surprised that he enjoyed it??!!
> 
> Bring out the chedder:sing:


Alan Sugar is appearing rather a lot in this forum today.
Has he got a premium account or what?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Alan Sugar is appearing rather a lot in this forum today.
> Has he got a premium account or what?


hahahaha...maybe he should join the forum along with those lot from Dragons Den?!?!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> hahahaha...maybe he should join the forum along with those lot from Dragons Den?!?!


I watched all of the apprentice on youtube while doing my ironing. 
Dragons den is on there too


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, it should be near El Corte Inglés in Los Boliches please. It should also sell cortado and agua con gas.
> 
> Seriously, I'd be happy to hear more about your plans.


cortado is the only way to drink coffee(Paul says)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

No no no! There are some fabulous cheeses out there....but you can't expect to eat them grated on a pizza or in a sarnie! You have to appreciate them for the gourmet experience they are in their own right and savoured as such - a gorgeous manchego for example with some fresh bread, olives and a delicious red wine.....a bolla dulce and "tetilla" soft cheese....

Paul - there's a couple of delis up our way - it's a great experience with all the jamon, chorizo, olives etc....but would be even better with some great imported goods. Zimtony could tell you a thing or two on biltong, boerwors (SA goods) which is a great complement to these types of gourmet foods. 

I suppose as you've had enough of the greenery in Kent and Ireland (because you know, no doubt, what causes it : RAIN!!!) you wouldn't be considering Galicia.....!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with you Tally. Some lovley cheeses to go with crusty bread...manchago is my favourite eaten this way. Very tasty...yum, yum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ok, Ok, I'll make the sacrifice. I personally will work my way through the cheese counter at the aforementioned Alcampo (Torrelodones) and give you a blow by blow account of the cheeses...


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said here about the Spanish cheeses (and how Cheddar is the king of cheeses) but although I do like some of the Spanish cheeses why are they so expensive? I take it Spain hasn't a very big dairy industry?

Do the Spanish not keep cows? because along with the expensive cheese their choice of beef cuts is pretty poor from what I have seen to as well - or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> I agree with what everyone has said here about the Spanish cheeses (and how Cheddar is the king of cheeses) but although I do like some of the Spanish cheeses why are they so expensive? I take it Spain hasn't a very big dairy industry?
> 
> Do the Spanish not keep cows? because along with the expensive cheese their choice of beef cuts is pretty poor from what I have seen to as well - or am I looking in the wrong place?



Dunno?? Cant say I've seen many cows in my part of Spain, lots and lots of goats tho!! theres a man who walks thru our village everyday with about 60 of em and they stink lol

jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Ruff said:


> I agree with what everyone has said here about the Spanish cheeses (and how Cheddar is the king of cheeses) but although I do like some of the Spanish cheeses why are they so expensive? I take it Spain hasn't a very big dairy industry?
> 
> Do the Spanish not keep cows? because along with the expensive cheese their choice of beef cuts is pretty poor from what I have seen to as well - or am I looking in the wrong place?


You're looking in the wrong place.

I buy beef quite a bit for our fiestas and meals for the family and I promise you that the butchers up this way wouldn't dare sell what some butchers have sold to me in the UK in the past.....for one thing, they wouldn't stay long in business.

The Spanish know their beef, their pork, their poultry etc. And if the meat industry did what certain manufacturers have done with their sausages, for example in the UK (a joke when it comes to meat content by law!) it simply would not sell here. Do you not have a quality butcher in your area Ruff?

As for cheeses - I wouldn't necessarily say that they are more expensive here for cheese, but that the UK has more economical options available in the supermarkets there. That said, I will add that those options apply perhaps more to the hard cheeses as Brie, local soft cheese and spreads can be bought as cheaply or as expensively here also. Question of taste and pocket. We've found for our weekly shop (not a cheese to drink with a good bottle of wine or whatever, but simply for sarnies, etc) that we quite like Garcia Vaquero/Gran Capitan which have replaced the medium/mature cheddars nicely and we also find the price of parmesan to be quite comparable to that of the UK. Gouda is a nice alternative and freely available as a mild cheddar replacement/compromise. There are blue cheeses available but as in England, good quality produce is expensive.

I can't believe I've just posted so much on cheese!!!

I've left out the riveting subject of cream cheese triangles, philly spreads and so on because I'm sure I remember this being covered on another thread along with "queso de burgos" and cottage cheese availability.

Oooh - cottage cheese...now there's a business opportunity in Spain - only seen so far in Lidl where apparently "la calidad no es cara"


Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Oooh - cottage cheese...now there's a business opportunity in Spain - only seen so far in Lidl where apparently "la calidad no es cara"
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


Wheres Alan Sugar when you need him!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Doing up Byblos hotel apparently!!! But he may serve it up in the buffet.

Tally.xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lots of cows round here and bulls, which among other things are used in bullfights.
Did you know the bull fighter José Tomás is from Galapagar?
No, I don't expect you did, and i don't expect you care either, do you?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Lots of cows round here and bulls, which among other things are used in bullfights.
> Did you know the bull fighter José Tomás is from Galapagar?
> No, I don't expect you did, and i don't expect you care either, do you?


Of course we care - is there a statue erected in his honour PW? If so, we'll gather up like minded expats for a protest and pull it down as they did with Saddam Hussein's!!

xxxxx


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> No no no! There are some fabulous cheeses out there....but you can't expect to eat them grated on a pizza or in a sarnie! You have to appreciate them for the gourmet experience they are in their own right and savoured as such - a gorgeous manchego for example with some fresh bread, olives and a delicious red wine.....a bolla dulce and "tetilla" soft cheese....
> 
> Paul - there's a couple of delis up our way - it's a great experience with all the jamon, chorizo, olives etc....but would be even better with some great imported goods. Zimtony could tell you a thing or two on biltong, boerwors (SA goods) which is a great complement to these types of gourmet foods.
> 
> I suppose as you've had enough of the greenery in Kent and Ireland (because you know, no doubt, what causes it : RAIN!!!) you wouldn't be considering Galicia.....!!!


Hi Tallulah: I live on the I.O.W yes and it;s raining still  I am looking in the south Valencia prov/ north costa blanca but not in bennyhilldorm :eyebrows:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Hi Tallulah: I live on the I.O.W yes and it;s raining still  I am looking in the south Valencia prov/ north costa blanca but not in bennyhilldorm :eyebrows:


Had some wonderful holidays on the IOW as a child, Paul - used to stay at Salterns.:clap2: Loved Robin Hill, Shanklin, Ryde, Cowes, Bembridge - and even Blackgang Chine. Great place as a child - the cowboy village and the giant plastic dinosaurs!!! The crooked house there used to spook me out though!!! Managed to take our's there for a couple of holidays before we left the UK and it was still a magical place for me...lovely memories.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Of course we care - is there a statue erected in his honour PW? If so, we'll gather up like minded expats for a protest and pull it down as they did with Saddam Hussein's!!
> 
> xxxxx


Only slightly off topic here...
This year, due to his super duper comeback, where he has slain god knows how many bulls, a plaza has been named after him so you could go and throw eggs at the sign I suppose


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

most of Blackgang has fallen in to the sea now,but there are still many lovely places.If you would like to look go to Ventnor Blog.com I live in Ventnor(best kept secret on the island).Been here 20years, time for a change..


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Are there a good selection of chesses available in spain?I like most blue vain chesses good hard cheeses and soft cheeses from france.


Spanish cheese is rank!! British and French cheese are the best. We get uor cheese in Iceland or Gibralter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Had some wonderful holidays on the IOW as a child, Paul - used to stay at Salterns.:clap2: Loved Robin Hill, Shanklin, Ryde, Cowes, Bembridge - and even Blackgang Chine. Great place as a child - the cowboy village and the giant plastic dinosaurs!!! The crooked house there used to spook me out though!!! Managed to take our's there for a couple of holidays before we left the UK and it was still a magical place for me...lovely memories.


I remember all those places too!!

we used to go to the same B&B in Shanklin for the same 2 weeks every year for several years!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I remember all those places too!!
> 
> we used to go to the same B&B in Shanklin for the same 2 weeks every year for several years!!


Ah, but do you like Spanish cheese?!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ah, but do you like Spanish cheese?!!


I have to admit I'm not too keen.................


I do love my cheddar toasties


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I remember all those places too!!
> 
> we used to go to the same B&B in Shanklin for the same 2 weeks every year for several years!!


Cool place the I.O.W it's where I come from!


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

It seems I need to go out and find a decent butcher and not hope on the supermarkets ever stocking decent beef.

Sometimes Mercadona has a joint of beef but then its all finally sliced :confused2: let me do the slicing guys


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Spanish Cheeses? Fantastic. Curado mixture of goats and cows cheese is great. Cabrlaes, the God of all cheeses, if you like really strong blue veined (No more like white veined in the blue bits) Great mixed with cider as it is from Asturias. Queso Tetilla from Galicia and a long etcetera.

As for the Isle of Wight what happened to Blackgang Chine then? I stayed in Ventnor as a kid and remember Alum Bay for the sands and Blackgang Chine and little else.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I like strong cheese, and like others was dissapointed with the tastes of many Spanish cheeses. But we buy Flor Esqueva now and it really is tasty and quite strong. Most of the supermarkets sell it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

grahunt said:


> Spanish Cheeses? Fantastic. Curado mixture of goats and cows cheese is great. Cabrlaes, the God of all cheeses, if you like really strong blue veined (No more like white veined in the blue bits) Great mixed with cider as it is from Asturias. Queso Tetilla from Galicia and a long etcetera.
> 
> As for the Isle of Wight what happened to Blackgang Chine then? I stayed in Ventnor as a kid and remember Alum Bay for the sands and Blackgang Chine and little else.


I forget about the goats cheese - love them!


look here

The Isle of Wight family attraction - Blackgang Chine

it seems to have changed a bit from when I was kid!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

They were having the same problem in Israel, until a guy started making and retailing his own brand of different types of cheese.

He named his company, Cheeses of Nazareth.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

crookesey said:


> They were having the same problem in Israel, until a guy started making and retailing his own brand of different types of cheese.
> 
> He named his company, Cheeses of Nazareth.


:clap2: 

Did he pile up the Babybels and call it a statue of Baby Cheeses?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Xose said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Did he pile up the Babybels and call it a statue of Baby Cheeses?


They could erect it in The Garden Of Edam.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

grahunt said:


> Spanish Cheeses? Fantastic. Curado mixture of goats and cows cheese is great. Cabrlaes, the God of all cheeses, if you like really strong blue veined (No more like white veined in the blue bits) Great mixed with cider as it is from Asturias. Queso Tetilla from Galicia and a long etcetera.
> 
> As for the Isle of Wight what happened to Blackgang Chine then? I stayed in Ventnor as a kid and remember Alum Bay for the sands and Blackgang Chine and little else.


Blackgang is still there, just moved inland a bit !!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> Blackgang is still there, just moved inland a bit !!


Alum Bay - that had the chair lift, didn't it? And you used to be able to buy little glass ornaments or giant pencils with clear plastic sections that all used to be filled with layers of coloured sand!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Alum Bay - that had the chair lift, didn't it? And you used to be able to buy little glass ornaments or giant pencils with clear plastic sections that all used to be filled with layers of coloured sand!!


Yeah I used to work there as a teenager in the cafe, at lunch time we used to go down on the chairlift and chuck stale bread at those coming up!! The things that used to amuse us.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> look here
> 
> The Isle of Wight family attraction - Blackgang Chine
> 
> it seems to have changed a bit from when I was kid!


I wanna go back there for a visit!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I wanna go back there for a visit!!


The ferry costs a fortune.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Get a dinghy and sail it Tally


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Get a dinghy and sail it Tally


Oh I wish, Chica! If I did, I'd swing down south and come and get you first!!

xxx


----------

